# Looking to rent a room



## LONDON34UK (Oct 9, 2010)

I am looking to rent a room for a few months. I just moved here for work and would like to find a flatshare. I have been working at MTV in London for the last 14 years as a broadcast engineer. Now I am working at AsiaSat in Hong Kong for 3 months, maybe longer. I am 36 years old, non smoker, sane, clean, honest, reliable and solvent. If anyone has a spare room they are thinking of renting out, I would be very interested.

I did go and look at the Horizon Harbour View development and I would love to find something there, but other area's considered. Anyway thanks for reading this. If you would like more info, drop me a message. 

Thanks

Paul


----------

